# Rocky Marciano movie on ESPN Classic.



## Carol (Mar 11, 2007)

This evening, ESPN Classic showed Rocky Marciano, a film based on the fighter's life.  It is VERY good.  ESPN Classic followed up by showing an edited Marciano bout from the 1950s, and the Jameson vs. Tyson fight in 1986 when Mike Tyson defeated Mike Jameson to break Marciano's record of 16 consecutive KO's.  

Perhaps the most depressing was seeing a young Tyson behaving (as was Jameson) with sportsmanship and grace after the bout was called in Tyson's favor.  It's depressing to see how Tyson as fallen.

If you like boxing...it's a surprisingly good film.  Highly recommended.


----------

